# What is L1,L2,L3 Cache ?



## nvrmndryo (Nov 29, 2010)

what does cache memory mean ? what is the diff between L1,L2,L3 ? Which is better & how much cache memory is good for gaming ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 29, 2010)

these are different levels of cache
L1 is the closest to the cpu and is the smallest in size .. but it has the smallest access time
L2 is the next level
L3 is the next.. it is the farthest away .. largest in size also the largest access time


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2010)

look for these when getting a gaming proccy:

1. high clock speed.
2. high L3 cache.
3. 2-4cores. Core i3, i5, i7, Athlon II X3, X4. Phenom II X4.

but in practical, Core i* is better in gaming when coupled with a fast card but sadly the price isn't justified & their motherboard still overpriced.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 30, 2010)

^^^
still, i dont understand what 'cache' is. What exactly means l1, l2, l3 cache.
How is l1 different from l2 and l3 and so on.
What does it actually mean when someone says so and so cache memory of proccy??
.
I have loads of doubts regarding this topic.
Any website for better understanding??


----------



## quan chi (Nov 30, 2010)

^^cache can also be said as a type of temporary data storing system,which means your system or proccy wont have to refer to the ram every time which fastens up the process.More the cache more faster will be your performance.

L1,L2,L3 are kind of storage areas designated to each cores.L3 is accessible to all cores i mean suppose L1 designated to core 1 and l2 designated to core2 l3 will be designated to all the cores.

l1 has smaller data storing capacity and fastest l2 larger storing capacity but a bit slower similarly l3.

hope in simple i have described it properly.and you might have undertood now.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 30, 2010)

quan chi said:


> i mean suppose L1 designated to core 1 and l2 designated to core2 l3 will be designated to all the cores.



What about the processors having 4/6 cores?
As you say L1 for core 1,L2 for core 2...so what about coes 3,4,5,6?
I don't think thats how it works.
L1 cache has the fastest access time(like you've mentioned later in your post) but stores the least amount as compared to other caches(L2,L3).Each core has their own L1 cache.


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2010)

Picture it like this. The CPU is a large processing unit. Requests are sent to the CPU for processing. The CPU does not have a memory of its own which is large enough to hold the information it needs for processing so it is stored on the RAM. Now since there is hard connectivity between the CPU and RAM (read bus lines) and time taken to access 'stored' information on the RAM might give latency there is a small lag between receiving information to be processed. Now the architecture of the motherboard (including the CPU) can detect what is being frequently stored on the main memory and can store it on the CPU cache. This will theoretically reduce the latency. This memory amount is really small and has levels L1,L2,L3. They fill up in this order. With RAM being the last. At times the HDD can also be used by the CPU for accessing (large encoding) and this is knows as thrashing. 

It can be read/understood better here.


----------



## VarDOS (Dec 1, 2010)

@quan chi and asingh,

Thank's for explaining it in better way.


----------

